# Cackler Call



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I am looking at getting a cackler call and I don't know whether to get the Tim Grounds sweet cackler or the straight meat cackler. I don't want to hear who makes the better calls, I want opinions from people who know and have blown each call. I am loyal to Grounds, but is his the best? I usually use a snow goose call for cacklers, but now I want to update my lanyard. Thank you.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

cant say ive used either, but i love the pip squeek by heartland.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I've blown a Foiles cackler call and a Heartland Pip Squeek. The Pip Squeek is by far my favorite call to blow over any other call I've tried. It's a lot of fun and sounds great. It's even selling from anywhere between 50 and 70 dollars. This site has them for 65 free shipping I believe. No experience with the other calls, however.


----------



## prince (Oct 7, 2005)

i have the foiles smc, i really like the call, it is very easy to blow and very easy to moan into, i would try them both and pick the one you like better.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Get the Hearltland PIP SWEEK!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Are there really any place that I could try these calls out at. I have never seen a cackler call in the store I just looked at them on the internet.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sheels in Fargo has them.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

uh oh...last time I was there the pip squeeks were gone (I GOT THE LAST ONE :beer: )...but do go back and check, it'll be worth the trip!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

dont get me wrong ive been a loyal grounds man since back in the day but the one call that is the cats *** is bill saunders I5-KLR! its the deal, i hunt from minnesota to texas it hasnt let me down any time along the way!!!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok I need some serious advice before 7:00 tonight. Right now I have a straight meat cackler on hold at Cabela's. I can buy it today for $64 regularly $135, or I could buy a Sean Mann SS snow goose call for $50. I probably hunt snows more than Hutchies but it would be close. Is this too good of a deal to pass up, or should I just spend my money on the more practical call?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

SMC is a great call... You certainly wont be wasting your money, especially at that price. :thumb:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

sportsmans warehouse in fargo lets you try any of the high end calls in their display case. not sure what they have for cacklers though.


----------

